# Is this rug too big?



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

I read that weatherbeetas come big.
I ordered this as he's normally 5ft 9.. but to me it looks too long on the bum and neck? Would i be better changing it for 5ft 6?? im not used to combo rugs so any advise would be grateful. 

With it on him on tightest neck straps.









Photo of rug on website


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

It does look like its hanging off his bum a little... If you have a rug that already fits, lay the smaller one on top and see how much difference there is. Line the rugs up using the front fastenings so the neck wont get in the way 
Did you try the rug on with another rug on underneath?? Most places wont accept a rug back if it has hair etc on it :/


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

I'll get the lint roller out  haha. And i didnt use one as his rugs are covered in mud.. it would have ended up dirtier. If they wont swap it I'll have to see if i can sell it.
I'm just trying to figure out if a 5ft 6 will be better.. next size down??
If that rugs on the tightest.. im sure if 5ft 6 is a tad too small it should fit on largest fastening.. surely.. just i dont wanna get 5ft 6 and it be too small!! decision decisions .. x


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL his expression is too funny he is like "yep...sorry? I can't hear you over this rug.. please end my life..." lol it's cute on him though just a tad too big


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

Hahahaha he makes me laugh.. im going to try and get the 5ft 6 one! hopefully it will fit better! just annoying though as all his other rugs are that size and fit him well  is a different make though x


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

How tall is your horse? Alli is 15.2hh and is in a 5'9 atm but Bustie's 6'3 fits her okish. Sorry I missed the tightest hole bit- yes I think a smaller rug would probs fit your boy


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

He's 14.1 but he's quite long in the back, But yeah i thought it looked too long on the bum and neck, and with it being on the tightest.. i was like hmmmm . Just wanted others opinions before i tried to get a smaller one  x


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Just a correction guys. Rugs are measured in inches, not feet. The rug you have is 59 inches, not 5 foot 9 inches. _

_The blanket you have on your pony is definitely too big. You might want to measure your pony and make sure you get the correct size. Then you will know what size you need for future reference, and will not have to guess._

_Here are instructions on how to measure for a blanket: How to Measure a Horse for a Blanket | eHow.com_

_For combo rugs, do the same measurements, as the hood will normally be the correct size, to go along with the blanket._


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Just a correction guys. Rugs are measured in inches, not feet. The rug you have is 59 inches, not 5 foot 9 inches. _
> 
> _The blanket you have on your pony is definitely too big. You might want to measure your pony and make sure you get the correct size. Then you will know what size you need for future reference, and will not have to guess._
> 
> ...


I think it might be a regional thing. I measure blankets in inches (I'm from the US), but I think I saw somewhere that sold blankets to Europe/Australia measure them in feet as well. And since most of the posters on this thread are from the UK according to their location thing, I'd imagine that's what's going on here. 

I could be completely wrong though. I was confused too when I first saw this thread!

Cute blanket by the way!!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> I think it might be a regional thing. I measure blankets in inches (I'm from the US), but I think I saw somewhere that sold blankets to Europe/Australia measure them in feet as well. And since most of the posters on this thread are from the UK according to their location thing, I'd imagine that's what's going on here.
> 
> I could be completely wrong though. I was confused too when I first saw this thread!
> 
> Cute blanket by the way!!


true - many brands give their sizes in feet. either way you can translate that to inches or centimeters as the case may be. 

i say go a size smaller.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Hmm. Good to know. Sorry!_

_Weird all the same, but thats ok. LOL_


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Just a correction guys. Rugs are measured in inches, not feet. The rug you have is 59 inches, not 5 foot 9 inches. _
> 
> _The blanket you have on your pony is definitely too big. You might want to measure your pony and make sure you get the correct size. Then you will know what size you need for future reference, and will not have to guess._
> 
> ...


 
Here in England our rugs are measured in feet.for example.. 5'3" 5'6" 5'9", etc..
That rug is 5'9", I didn't guess his rug size, I just ordered same size he normally has, although i discovered yesterday through a bit of googling this brand tends to be on the larger side and many people say its best to go a size smaller.
So 5'6" I think for the future with these brands, I know the rug is supposed to cover the bum slightly, due to the joined tail guard, but not that much. I was like :shock: when i put it on! 

x


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Just a correction guys. Rugs are measured in inches, not feet. The rug you have is 59 inches, not 5 foot 9 inches. _
> _._


In England rugs are measured in feet... my mare i 14.1 and in 5ft9 rug....... get the next size down


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Hmm. Good to know. Sorry!_
> 
> _Weird all the same, but thats ok. LOL_



OOOPS SORRY! I really should read the whole thread before quoting people lol! It does get confusing tho....


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

yep I would def go down a size... does look too big 

Im used to hearing NZ sizes so hearing our horse was in a 5ft 9 I was like WOW.. but if you convert nz sizes to US mines in a 6ft 6...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Just a correction guys. Rugs are measured in inches, not feet. The rug you have is 59 inches, not 5 foot 9 inches. _


 I thought that was funny. At 59 inches, that would be pony size.:lol: 
Our horses wear between 76" and 81". 

The blanket does seem big. Each manufacturer may measure differently. So you should check how they recommend to measure.


----------



## huntersatheart (May 25, 2011)

i'd say go down a size , if you can . it's not too big to function , but it'd definitely be a better fit if you went down a size , i doubt it'd be too small


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes I always use weatherbeeta for all my rugs and it is true they go a bit bigger than other cheaper brands. I would definitely pop down to the 5'6 size it should fit him much better without being too small. My 15.3 tb is in a 5'9 and my husbands petite built 16.1 tb is in a 6'0 my qhx 14.3 mare is in a 6'0 only because she takes after the big built qhs rather than any of her tb breeding side. The back tail pleat that sits on the top of the rug just where the tail flap starts should sit at the start of the tail/end of their rump. Other wise any shorter or longer and it will actually rub the hair off from being too small or too big. You measure from the centre of their chest to the end of their tail line which is usually in the bend of the back leg able the hocks. If I use cheaper rugs I have to go down a size. Australians use rug measurements in feet as well but you will find on the tag at the front inside of the rug at the chest buckles the size will be there but it should also have it in all three sizes. Cms/inches/feet so everyone everywhere can measure in whatever they measure and still get a rug in that size without too much effort lol! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Meant to say above the hocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Just a correction guys. Rugs are measured in inches, not feet. The rug you have is 59 inches, not 5 foot 9 inches. _


The rugs here are measured in feet and inches, e.g my 15.2hh horse was always in a 4'9", which in oversea's measurements would be a 6"
They also have the measurement on them in cm. Miniature horse rugs here are measured in inches though.
Rugs in NZ are measured from the wither along the spine to the tail.

To the OP, I'm loving the rug! But yes your right, weathabeeta(sp?) rugs are usually a bigger fit, as are the Kiwi brand. I would say one size down should be about right as my friend has a 14.1hh arab that usually takes an NZ 4'6" (international 5'9") but is a size down in weathebeeta rugs


----------

